# Recommend me some series



## petereanima (Aug 24, 2009)

so, i am a huge 24 and Lost addict, but there wont be new seasons until january - and i need something to kill the time until then (besides writing badass new riffs  ). 

i am also through with Prison Break, or lets say - i havent finished season 4, as it sucks major dick.

also watched Supernatural seasons 1+2. 3+4 are not available yet in my country, still waiting for them. 

so, i am looking for some series to watch, preferable super-thrilling, lots of story-twists and turns, and super-addicting. 

heard good things about Dexter and also Heroes. some recommend me the Sopranos, but lots of my friends say that its super-boring...

oh yeah, and i'm looking for stuff which is available as DVD-boxes.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 24, 2009)

damn I was going to recommend you Lost


----------



## petereanima (Aug 24, 2009)

you cant imagine how i would love to be a total Lost-noob, and havent watched already all 5 seasons. if i could just relive all that...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 24, 2009)

same man, when it's all finished I'm going to buy all of the series and watch them back to back.

it'll take me like a month, but I'm still gonna do it


----------



## petereanima (Aug 24, 2009)

i just did that


----------



## playstopause (Aug 24, 2009)

I really liked :

- True Blood
- Rome
- Deadwood
- Heroes
- Six feet under (best serie ever, but you gotta like drama)
- Twin Peaks
- Millenium
- X-files


----------



## synrgy (Aug 24, 2009)

Deadwood. Best scripted television show in the history of television.

IMHO, of course.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 24, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Deadwood. Best scripted television show in the history of television.
> 
> IMHO, of course.



really?

I've never seen it but I deliberately avoid anything that has Timothy Olyphant in.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 24, 2009)

playstopause said:


> I really liked :
> 
> - True Blood
> - Rome
> ...



of course i have all Twin Peaks and X-Files! 

totally forgot about Rome - is also on my list, thanks!


----------



## synrgy (Aug 24, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> really?
> 
> I've never seen it but I deliberately avoid anything that has Timothy Olyphant in.



He's perfect for the character he plays in it. Seriously, the whole thing is just brilliant. David Milch's writing is amazing, and the casting was spot-on throughout. The acting is perfect, the dialog is like modern Shakespeare peppered with the C-word, and it portrays the 'old west' in a way that it's never really been portrayed before. It feels more real somehow, unlike the fantastic westerns we're all used to.

It catches a lot of flack for 'ending on a cliffhanger', which isn't _completely_ untrue, but then you figure -- it's based on history, so we all know what happens anyway. I personally thought the last episode was tidy enough. I was disappointed we didn't get the promised dual movie-length episode finale(s), but that didn't detract from the greatness of the show for me.

If anything, just watch it for Ian McShane's portrayal of Albert Swearengen. Best on-screen character EVER. It's never been so easy to fall in love with such a rotten, evil douchebag, realizing that maybe he's not completely rotten after all.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 24, 2009)

I really don't bother with TV that much as I'm a fussy bastard who screams at poorly written scripts and plot holes constantly but my top pick right now would be The Wire as it's everything great TV should be and a few other things too. 
Basically The Wire is so good that I'm convinced that if someone doesn't like it then I can't be their friend and they are a moron.

I'd recommend Dexter too as I hated it at first and thought it was a stupid idea and sensationalist horseshit but after watching it I really fell for the show and found I relate to the character (weird I know but I had an ex who was EXACTLY like Laila!) I actually view Dexter as being the closest you will get to a decent TV show of Batman as there are a lot of parallels between the two characters. 

I know everyones going to laugh at me for saying this but I have to give a mention to Miami Vice too as I always thought it was some cheesy 80's show but I started watching it on cable recently and was shocked to find there's quite a few great episodes in there that actually have something to say.


----------



## WrathOfGirth (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't think it's been mentioned, I'm not sure if it's available on boxset either.

Series called Fringe, from what I've seen of it so far it's been excellent but the TV is normally commandeered but other memeber's of the family so I don't get much chance to watch it.
Worth giving it a watch if you see it on.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ I'll second Fringe.

Check out Harper's Island.


----------



## Mattayus (Aug 24, 2009)

Two of my favourites - Weeds, and Breaking Bad.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 24, 2009)

Buffy


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 24, 2009)

24


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 24, 2009)

Nip/Tuck is my favorite series by far. Its so incredibly twisted.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 24, 2009)

^ 

The missus made me watch a few episodes of that once... it's certainly 'up there' alongside "the bold and the beautiful"...


----------



## MFB (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone catch Royal Pains? Thursday is the series finale and this is the first show I've really loved since Scrubs first came out


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 25, 2009)

I really enjoy the L&O: Criminal Intent & Special Victimis Unit series as far as crime dramas go. Regular L&O always bored me but those are great shows. Don't care for CSI.

For something truly epic I recommend Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, one of the most underrated series in history. Brilliantly written and acted. Intense, thought-provoking, emotional, and at times very funny.

Comedy wise, Lucky Louie Season 1 (HBO) DVD is gold. A current show on Comedy Central entitled 'Michael & Michael Have Issues' is terrific too. I also have a sweet spot for 90's NBC comedies like Seinfeld and Wings.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 25, 2009)

A bit of a left field recommendation but here's mine:

Flight of the Concords. 

Funny in a dry sort of way.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm waiting for lost and 24 also. But right now I watch Burn Notice and Psych.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 25, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Buffy



dude - i LOVE buffy!


----------



## arktan (Aug 25, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> For something truly epic I recommend Star Trek: Deep Space Nine, one of the most underrated series in history. Brilliantly written and acted. Intense, thought-provoking, emotional, and at times very funny.





Especially the Dominion-war parts. And the most awesome ship of the Trek-universe is in there


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 25, 2009)

petereanima said:


> dude - i LOVE buffy!



Me too  Me and the missus finished buying all of it about 6 months ago.


----------



## forelander (Aug 25, 2009)

Dexter, Sarah conner chronicles (though got cancelled after second season), firefly if you haven't already (again cancelled, but after the first season), sopranos is good but there's a lot of it and it's not as long-term-story-arc driven as what you seem to like. First two season of dexter are amazing, season three isn't as good but still very entertaining. Dunno how you like sci-fi but there's also battlestar galactica, if you can get past some of the cheese.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 25, 2009)

synrgy said:


> If anything, just watch it for Ian McShane's portrayal of Albert Swearengen. Best on-screen character EVER. It's never been so easy to fall in love with such a rotten, evil douchebag, realizing that maybe he's not completely rotten after all.



This. Most powerful character in a serie in the last couple of years. INCREDIBLE performance.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 25, 2009)

House M.d is god damned amazing. I love that program.

Also theres this series I used to watch on the sci-fi channel, called The Sentinel, about a US Army Ranger who develops super-human senses after being lost in the Peruvian jungles for 18 months, and action stuff ensues. Was a good program.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 25, 2009)

Someone's already recommended Deadwood... I'll do the same. 

And if you can import DVDs, get the Australian series Underbelly. Season 1, Season 2's alright but can't touch 1.


----------



## liquidcow (Aug 26, 2009)

petereanima said:


> some recommend me the Sopranos, but lots of my friends say that its super-boring...




I wouldn't say it's super boring, but it does seem odd watching it now to think that everyone said it was the greatest TV show ever. Probably more because it doesn't seem quite so revolutionary 10 years later. I'd say it's worth a watch, I'm halfway through the last season myself.

I would recommend The Wire. It is somewhat difficult at first but very much worth it.

Mad Men is also very good. I've also really liked Big Love but it doesn't seem to be that popular.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 26, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Someone's already recommended Deadwood... I'll do the same.
> 
> And if you can import DVDs, get the Australian series Underbelly. Season 1, Season 2's alright but can't touch 1.



Underbelly was actually illegal to own in one state here because it's based on a true story, which was currently at trial at the time, so they thought it would contaminate the jury.

All that said, the series gives me the shits. Atrocious acting courtesy of Australia 

I'm going to go down an older route 

Daria
The Saint (Roger Moore FTMFW )
The Avengers (the series, not the fuck-awful "movie" they made )
Lost in Space (again, the series from the 60's/70's )
Doctor Who (up until Peter Davison played the doctor. After that the series went downhill )
Edge Of Darkness (insanely awesome and surprisingly intimidating nuclear oriented conspiracy series from the 80's. Watch it.)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, it was banned in the state I live in. 

And it didn't help that Desi Moran lived and got shot around the corner from my work.  

Of course that didn't stop me from watching it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 26, 2009)

Whoops... i forgot you're an Aussie


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 26, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I would recommend The Wire. It is somewhat difficult at first but very much worth it.



Some of the politics and the gangster speak (in a way it reminds me of a Clockwork Orange) can be confusing but it is unlike any other show ever made so it's worth persevering with.

The Wire gets portrayed as a cop show but I feel thats doing it a disservice and underestimating it as slowly with each episode it progresses beyond a simple genre or label of TV, it adds upon it's foundation each series with new characters and scenarios but never does it come across as if the shows writers are trying to cram stuff in for the sake of it. 

Thing I like most about it is that the characters evolve and by the time they exit the show some are completely different altogether and I really enjoy that as most of the time realistic character development is a rarity in TV.

For example I hated the character of Bubs as I hate smackheads with a passion but now I really like him and understand the character. 
I'll freely admit that by the time of the season 4 finale I was crying like a little kid when I saw how far Bubs had gone, it hit me hard and it was a big shock to me as no TV show has ever connected with me on such an intense emotional level before.


----------



## Auyard (Aug 26, 2009)

Arrested Development- it's comedy but i still thinks it's an amazing show and you can watch all the episodes for free on fancast.com

Carnivale- I'm only on episode 7 but still seems pretty cool so far, seems like they're building up to a huge climax


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 26, 2009)

Battlestar Galactica (the new one, not the 70's one)

This was the best show ever, IMHO. A lot of people I know who generally don't like sci-fi end up getting hooked on this show because it has great characters and makes some really interesting social commentaries.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Auyard said:


> Arrested Development- it's comedy but i still thinks it's an amazing show and you can watch all the episodes for free on fancast.com



 The more you know the characters, the funnier it gets. It's a bit like the Simpsons in that respect. I love the way seemingly irrelevant things happen with no explanation for many episodes or even across whole series...



Auyard said:


> Carnivale- I'm only on episode 7 but still seems pretty cool so far, seems like they're building up to a huge climax



Carnivale is amazing, I should warn you they planned several series but it was cancelled after the 2nd  so if you're a fan of closure, prepare to be annoyed, it just peters out  However it is a fantastic series & I was going to recommend it when I saw this thread.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Aug 28, 2009)

Auyard and Dr. Von Goosewing beat me to the punch on, "Carnivale." Loved this show, and was shocked to see it cut.

"American Gothic" is another one that I'd recommend. 

From the BBC, let me recommend going with, "the Prisoner." It's a bit dated, but there are a few points wherein relevance is a matter of switching nationalities of the characters involved.

"Babylon 5" for some very impressive writing. Although "Crusade" and the movies were dismal disappointments.

"Boogiepop Phantom" is still my favorite TV series. The writing and vocal acting are very impressive, though it may be a bit off-putting because characters look fairly similiar to one-another and there's the issue of time along with remembering minute details between episodes, which are often unrelated to one-another (this is similar to "Twin Peaks"). Unfortunately, this was only a single season show.


----------



## liquidcow (Sep 2, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> The Wire gets portrayed as a cop show but I feel thats doing it a disservice and underestimating it as slowly with each episode it progresses beyond a simple genre or label of TV, it adds upon it's foundation each series with new characters and scenarios but never does it come across as if the shows writers are trying to cram stuff in for the sake of it.



I agree with the exception of Season 5, where the newspaper office felt like one institution too many and did seem a bit 'crammed in' to me. It may just have been the length of the season though, I do wish they'd been able to do the full 13 episodes as it would have made a huge difference.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 4, 2009)

Gilligan's Island


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 4, 2009)

AvantGuardian said:


> This was the best show ever, IMHO. A lot of people I know who generally don't like sci-fi end up getting hooked on this show because it has great characters and makes some really interesting social commentaries.



Shows like Battlestar Galactica, Babylon 5 and movies such as District 9 and The Dark Knight basically act as metaphors for problems and conflicts that we have in real life imo this is something that all the best in Sci-Fi does and is the advantage it holds over any other type of fiction. 



phaeded0ut said:


> From the BBC, let me recommend going with, "the Prisoner." It's a bit dated, but there are a few points wherein relevance is a matter of switching nationalities of the characters involved.
> 
> "Babylon 5" for some very impressive writing. Although "Crusade" and the movies were dismal disappointments.



The Prisoner is awesome one of my all time faves but like all good things from the past 40 years it's subject to yet another remake right now!

I could write several books about my love of B5 (my greatest regret is not going to a convention where my dad met all the cast and actually spent the weekend hanging out with J.M.S. and Andreas Katsulas!) but as for Crusade I can barely get through an episode imo they screwed up by making it the same as any other "Star Trek" type show and it's piss poor budget didn't help things either 



liquidcow said:


> I agree with the exception of Season 5, where the newspaper office felt like one institution too many and did seem a bit 'crammed in' to me. It may just have been the length of the season though, I do wish they'd been able to do the full 13 episodes as it would have made a huge difference.



I see what you mean as parts of the McNulty murders scenario does good to question how far we should go for justice but it feels a bit ridiculous to me sometimes and I'm not too happy about what happens to Omar either. 



troyguitar said:


> Gilligan's Island



What the fuck is Gilligans Island? I hear about this show a lot in other tv shows and movies but it's never been shown over here and despite the fact that I suspect it's crap I almost want to watch it out of curiosity.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Sep 5, 2009)

definetly DEXTER


----------



## olla86 (Sep 7, 2009)

Try Dr.House or Supernatural! They are the best!


----------



## signalgrey (Sep 7, 2009)

Fringe was pretty good
the british Office

some people like Dexter

Carnivale (!!!!)

ROME!!

Extras


----------



## petereanima (Sep 7, 2009)

olla86 said:


> Try Dr.House or Supernatural! They are the best!



i have of course already seen supernatural seasons 1+2. 3+4 are not released ineurope yet unfrotuneately.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 7, 2009)

playstopause said:


> I really liked :
> 
> - True Blood
> - Rome
> ...



I need to add "Madmen" to that list. It's from the writer/producer of the Sopranos. Absolutely briliant!


----------



## forelander (Sep 7, 2009)

playstopause said:


> I need to add "Madmen" to that list. It's from the writer/producer of the Sopranos. Absolutely briliant!



That explains why people I haven't seen since the sopranos are in that show then.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dragonball Z and GT series! Love it just got back into it!


----------



## Vstro (Sep 8, 2009)

Eastbound and down if your looking for something funny.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 8, 2009)

I'll say it again, just because it deserves way more attention that it gets I think;

Breaking Bad.

It's just stupid good.
For a quick rundown - It's basically a drama about this dude (played amazingly by Bryan Cranston, the dad from Malcolm In The Middle). He's a chemistry teacher who finds out he has lung cancer, and is told he only has a few months to live. This guy's like a total button-down Ned Flanders type, wouldn't hurt a fly or anything, but by chance runs into an old student of his who has turned into a down-and-out meth cook/dealer. So in desperation to make money to provide for his family after he's dead he teams up with him, and they get into the meth game. With his chemistry skills he makes the best meth anyone's ever seen, and him and the other guy basically get further and further into the drug game as the series' go on, all the while trying to hide it from his family and what not.

It's just... you have to watch it, anyone who hasn't already.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 8, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> Dragonball Z and GT series! Love it just got back into it!



Do it  I just rewatched all the Frieza episodes...

Also, if i said it before, i'm just going to again; Red Dwarf. All of it. Do it NAO


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 9, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> What the fuck is Gilligans Island? I hear about this show a lot in other tv shows and movies but it's never been shown over here and despite the fact that I suspect it's crap I almost want to watch it out of curiosity.



It's the original "Group of random people stranded on an Island" series. It's old and mainly comedy as opposed to the drama/weirdness of Lost, but it definitely has its moments.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 14, 2009)

i am just watching a mini-serie called "the lost room", 6 episodes (originally they were 3, but for the european dvd-release they spitted each episode into 2 of 45 minutes each), and i have watched 4 of them. its cool, short, but cool!


----------



## pink freud (Sep 14, 2009)

I never watched it on TV, but I'm catching the Hulu updates:

Stargate SG1. Good stuff.


----------



## Auyard (Sep 23, 2009)

Two more. 

It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia. Can't say enough about this show. I absolutely love it, but some people I know can't stand it, but I have a fucked up sense of humor so.... Also, had Danny Devito in the second or middle of the 1st season.

The Office- I saw the british one mentioned but it's very short. The Office is gold to me, it's one of the few shows on tv I actually make time for out of my day to watch.


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 23, 2009)

read a book ?


----------



## synrgy (Sep 23, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> read a book ?



_Musashi_ and/or _Taiko_, by Eiji Yoshikawa.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 24, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> read a book ?



 Why Seb?


----------



## Hypothermia (Sep 27, 2009)

The Shield is the best serie ever made


----------



## petereanima (Sep 30, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> read a book ?



Seb, i'm looking for television stuff BECAUSE i've "only" read books in the last months. i've finished the A Song Of Ice And Fire series by George Martin, and it is so over-the-top awesome that i have to kill the time while waiting for the next book (series is unfinished yet). and unfortunately the books were so awesome that all other books seem shit at the moment, therefor i need TV stuff. if you enjoy books, check this series out, for details look for my thread in this subforum!


and @ Hypothermia: YES, The Shield is awesome!


----------



## willybman (Sep 30, 2009)

Bones and Burn Notice are both great shows.


----------



## jaredowty (Sep 30, 2009)

Dexter and Weeds are the two best shows I've watched (only the first two seasons of the latter, however).


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 30, 2009)

I hated Dexter. Tried watching it for a few weeks (maybe 7 episodes?) as the missus loves it, but i just found it really boring. He's a sociopath/psychopath. Of course he's going to kill people, of course he's going to do what he "thinks" he should be doing, because he has no actual moral reason or justification to do anything, let alone a conscience to fight as well


----------



## MFB (Sep 30, 2009)

Royal Pains was really good, check that out


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 2, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I hated Dexter. Tried watching it for a few weeks (maybe 7 episodes?) as the missus loves it, but i just found it really boring. He's a sociopath/psychopath. Of course he's going to kill people, of course he's going to do what he "thinks" he should be doing, because he has no actual moral reason or justification to do anything, let alone a conscience to fight as well



Which season did you watch (if it were season three I can understand the boring aspect, the first half at least)? And yeah, that's the point, he's a serial killer that needs to kill and always will need to. Yet he still follows a code to only kill other murderers so he is in fact saving lives, even if that's not the main reason he kills. It's also very interesting to see him try and blend in with everyone else and pretend to be normal. I recommend just watching the whole first season, it's very satisfying.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

FlashForward could turn out to be good, tune in next time it's on and we'll find out collectively.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 2, 2009)

jaredowty said:


> Which season did you watch (if it were season three I can understand the boring aspect, the first half at least)? And yeah, that's the point, he's a serial killer that needs to kill and always will need to. Yet he still follows a code to only kill other murderers so he is in fact saving lives, even if that's not the main reason he kills. It's also very interesting to see him try and blend in with everyone else and pretend to be normal. I recommend just watching the whole first season, it's very satisfying.



Funnily enough it was season 1 that i was watching


----------



## Hypothermia (Oct 2, 2009)

petereanima said:


> and @ Hypothermia: YES, The Shield is awesome!



If you dig The shield, you should check out Sons of Anarchy, same creator!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 2, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned Life on Mars yet? If not, &#x22;Life on Mars&#x22; (2006) NOW!

Worth seeing for the incredible Philip Glenister alone. Don't move, you're surrounded by armed bastards.


----------



## ma7erick (Oct 4, 2009)

Recently I've been watching Greek... is about college fraternities and shit. The ones I never miss are The Big Bang Theory and The Office


----------



## petereanima (Oct 6, 2009)

i started with the Sopranos. love it.


----------

